# Chevy 1500, 2wd, 5.3l 3.73 Gears Enough For A 26rs



## Offshore7 (Nov 10, 2005)

Am considering the purchase of an 06 chevy 1500 ext cab with standard box, 5.3L vortec engine and 3.73 gear ratio. Including the proper hitch and brake controlling system, would this be enough vehicle to tow a 26rs (4480 lbs dry)safely or do I need to drop down to the 23rs? Per the chevy info, the 3.73 allows for a trailer weight of 7,900. The gvwr on the truck is 1,575. The gcwr is 13,000. With additional weight of your "stuff" in the TT, I still come in under the gcwr, but after looking through pages and pages of this particular forum I still have some doubts about towing safely. Any comments would be a great help. Thanks.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Offshore7 -- congratulations on being a real mans man and looking at getting a real man's truck -- obviously those "other" trucks just weren't good enough for an American hero like yourself...

What a great truck -- even if i own one myself -- i have the crew cab edition and if you have kids at all i would recommend the crew over the extension .. I have owned both and with kids the extension was a pain and shorter leg room in the back ...

I have the 3.73 with the same engine .. i tow my 23RS with NO NADA NEIN problems -- pulls like a champ... the 3.73 is the best of both worlds -- towing and economy -- while towing i get right at 12 mpg and no load freeway I get a little over 20.00 ....

Now a couple of things you need to know ... the Silverado 05 and 06 has a soft rear end -- have no idea why the heck GM did that .. but when you add weight to the rear end it will drop on down ... and I mean drop ... the solution to this is a device called the www.supersprings.com ... we have Silveradoâ€™s 1500 on the Base that I work and they are the ones that showed me the springs .. they work GREAT .. I mean that rear end barely moves no matter how much load you put on it...

and to get more power i added a throttle body intake -- added almost 20hp to the dynameters thingy once they were done....

your trailer wont weigh 4480 dry .. more like 5300 -- the UAW that OUTBACK posts is for a stripped no appliance shell frame only trailer...

but again-- the Silverado 1500 had no problems at all....

the GVWR on my truck is 1814 per the sticker...

My tow capacity with the 3.73 is 8700 per sticker ....


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

FYI, I weighed my 26RS without being fully loaded on the scales at my local dump and she came in at 6100 lbs!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like theanswer he was looking for. And a mod list to boot.
Nice Job Ghosty


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

edit, oops double post, read below.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I am towing a 26RKS with a 03 Chevy Silverado 1500 LS with a 4.8 and 3.73 gears. I have juiced up the engine some with full dual exhaust, cold air induction and re-programing the chip. It is running about 285 HP with the add on's, was running about 240 HP stock. I am not having any problem with towing my trailer, but I have not been in the mountains yet. If I am not mistaken the new 2006 Chevy's with 5.3 is running about 295 HP, don't know how much torque they have. I'm not saying you will not have any trouble towing the 26 foot, but I think it should be OK. When I trade my TV in the future I am planning on the Chevy 2500 HD, just in case I decide to go to a 5'er.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> FYI, I weighed my 26RS without being fully loaded on the scales at my local dump and she came in at 6100 lbs!
> [snapback]63254[/snapback]​


Was that still on the truck? Just curious, I really need to have mine weighed.

Bill.

Oh ya, the truck "should" be enough but if your in the Mtns you might be running slow up the grades.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There is a measure in congress right now to make trialer manufacturers actually weigh the trailer at the factory as it comes off the assembly line and then post the sticker...

as you can imagine ... the RV lobby is fighting this hard since one of the first questions a potential purchaser asks is "HOW MUCH DOES THIS TRAILER WEIGH?"..

and if the truth was known then the dealrs could not be telling folks that they can pull their 26RS with a Volkswagon!!!

The measure is being pushed by the NHTSA becuase of the many wrecks caused by folks towing trailers they BELIEVE are within towing tolerances but aren't ....

BUT -- right now it looks like the RV lobby groups are going to be able to kill it again this year -- so its better to misrepresent and make money then tell the buyer what a trailer actually weighs and possibly save lives and property --

ain't it a great system --


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, OFFSHORE7! * action action action

Welcome to the family!









It looks like Ghosty has covered the bases, as he has a similar setup. Just to add my own two cents - as I have been known to do - I would suggest that the wisdom of using your TV with a 26RS is going to come down to the terrain you will be towing in. You are probably right on the line, capability wise. If you are in the flatlands, you will probably be fine. In the mountains or at high altitudes and I'm guessing you will be wishing for more power. In that case the 23RS might be a better choice. On the other hand, my half ton does fine with a 28RS-DS, so...









You are to be congratulated for taking the time to figure out your towing needs BEFORE you buy your truck. Too many people don't, and end up paying for it - one way or another - in the end. Good on you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

2500Ram said:


> glennsteers said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, I weighed my 26RS without being fully loaded on the scales at my local dump and she came in at 6100 lbs!
> ...


I took our 26RS to the local dump scales a couple of months ago and she weighed in at 5,620 lbs with our "regular" amount of stuff in it. No water in the tanks at the time of weighing.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply but are these weights with the camper disconnected from the TV? I'm thinking there is 500-600lbs tongue weight +/- and WD hitch involved if still on TV.

Bill.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

My weight was trailer only. Tongue weight was very close to 800 lbs (no WD bars connected), taken at the same time as the trailer was weighed.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks again, that just seems low to me. I'm guessing we just pack heavy.

Bill.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

First, the Chevy will do the job, but if your towing anywhere with hill/mtns, you might want to find something with a 6.0 instead of the 5.3. I tow my 26RS with an '02 Avalanche with the 5.3 and 3.73's and find myself wanting for power sometimes. Also, I find the half ton suspension too soft for series towing, like Ghosty mentioned, it's not just the '05s and '06s.

As far as the trailer wgts, I weighed my 26RS in the spring and it came out like this

tongue 780#
Axles 5400#

Total 6180.

I had it as it normally goes on a trip, minus clothes and some food, but it did have about 15 gallons of water betweent the three tanks. I have since taken about 75 lbs of leveling blocks (PT 2x6's) but I haven't weighed it again.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site Offshore7.

I pull a 27RSDS with a Suburban 4x4 with a 5.3L and 3.73 rears. While it does a good job in the flats, it isn't what you would call a "mountain goat". We were concerning upgrading to a heavier TV but have decided to keep using this one. We don't try to set any speed records when we are pulling the trailer. We have pulled the trailer to Fla. once and into the "mountains" of PA several times and it has been able to hold it own in most cases.

You might want to consider where you are planning to pull the trailer, in the flat lands you will be fine, but if you are in the real mountains then the truck will work a little harder.

Gary


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome!!
















I've got the crew cab with the Z71 package (see below) which really stiffens up the rear end nicely. my TT is a little heavier than the 26, but not much. I agree that hills can be a bit of a challenge. my truck struggles with hills and a headwind. if it's just hills, it does a better than adequate job, but not a great job. DW







got a 3/4 ton 'burb with the 6.0 (we call it 'the school bus'). makes a significant difference if you can justify the lower gas mileage while not towing, as it is a gas hog!! my wife drives very nicely, so it's not quite as bad, but really guzzles the gas if you keep your foot in it. good luck with your decision.

scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

That's the problem with gas engines. Look into Diesel and see 12+ towing MPG, I get 13.5mpg or better in the Mtns of Colorado. Now that being said here gas is $2.2x and diesel is $2.9x







can that pirce stay that way, does it justify the $4000 price jump? I don't know but the power is nice


----------



## Offshore7 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!! Yeah, I'll be trailering mostly in the FL panhandle with trip lengths from 100 - 200 miles one way. About as flat as you can get. I appreciate everyones comments and I'll let you know how it goes. Cannot wait to get the truck and TT!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Offshore7 said:


> Am considering the purchase of an 06 chevy 1500 ext cab with standard box, 5.3L vortec engine and 3.73 gear ratio. Including the proper hitch and brake controlling system, would this be enough vehicle to tow a 26rs (4480 lbs dry)
> [snapback]63248[/snapback]​


We have the Suburban version of your truck w/3.73 towing a 26RS. No problems so far even in the Cascasdes.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Offshore7,

What part of the Florida pan handle are you from. We live just north of there. If you are close to Panama City, Emeral Coast RV is where we purchased our Outback. Good dealership in my opinion. Maybe we could meet somewhere some day camping. Good luck on the shopping and happy camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Offshore7 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok people, objective 1 is complete. 2006 chevy 1500 CREW CAB not ex cab (thanks for the tip Ghosty







), 3.73 gears, 2wd (which actually allows you to tow 300 more lbs than 4x4). I'm in on the supersprings too - again, great tip. Anywho, objective 2 to be completed in the spring. Craw - I'm in Tallahassee and plan on going to all the state parks at the beaches from Cape San Blas to Topsail Hill. When I get going, I'll be glad to let you know when, where, etc. The wife and kids can hardly wait - me either!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Not meaning to hijack but has anyone weighed their 28bhs?


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lots of good informative responses to this question. My 2002 Z-71 5.3L 3.73 rear is what I pull my 21rs with, and frankly I would not want to pull much more. Mostly for the same reasons which have already been mentioned. Its truely amazing how much stuff you throw into the trailer, and into the truck when you leave the house!

One thing I don't believe has been mentioned on these Chevy 1/2 tons is HOW TO DRIVE THE TRANSMISSION?







I had a 98 Z-71 prior to the 2002 which did not have tow/haul. So all I did is stay out of overdrive in the 98 model. With the 2002 I discovered that I had better performance with the truck, and towing the 21 rs even loaded up with camping gear I was finding myself wanting to run overdrive on flat interstate. Over all I would say this did not work for me. I like to run 60 to 65 mph. So I run tow/haul, and stay out of overdrive. I turn between
2200, and 2500 rpm with these speeds, with I believe some power to spare. With eyeballing the new 26 footers I suppose I would be increasing my tow by approximately 500 pounds.

Good Luck


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> FYI, I weighed my 26RS without being fully loaded on the scales at my local dump and she came in at 6100 lbs!
> [snapback]63254[/snapback]​


Keystone's web site says the 26rs "weight = 4480 / Carrying capacity = 1520". That means the GVWR = 6000. Yes? That's the majic number not ever to be exceeded - yes? But Glenn said his weighed in at 6100 and "wasn't fully loaded" ..... I'm sooooo confused









Our TV GCWR = 12000 / tow rated for 7,000 / the TV, itself = 5000 w/ gas. Label inside Puff = Dry Weight = ~5400 / GVWR = 6000. (When we have Puff in tow, there will only be 2 adults + 2 small dogs + gas in the TV. All gear will be in the TT - but we are "minimalists" so I expect we would be classified as packing "light" - "medium" at most.

Sooooo, it looks like: 5400(TT-dry) + 440 (hitch) + 500 (TT occs + light gear) + 5400 (TV) = 11,740 + gear + Hensley. Under the TV's capacity. But you guys seem to be saying that we can't/shouldn't be relying on the Dry Weight label @ 5400 (maybe not even the GVWR @ 6000). We haven't had Puff out for her weigh-in ... and won't until after NH thaws in the Spring ... I'm getting nervous again after reading this thread. What am I missing?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Wolfwood:

Dry weight on the label, from what I've learned here is based on some mythical TT, _(of the same size),_ with NONE of the options installed. I say mythical as it has been said that you can't just buy one with no options. Either they aren't made or the dealers don't order them that way.








I believe this also does not include the weight of propane and perhaps even the battery. _(Don't recall anyone mentioning if the spare tire is included or not.)_







All these options add to the weight of the tt and reduce the available carrying capacity. The gross weight is based on tires, supporting structure, etc. That difference often doesn't leave much weight for other stuff.








Many here have recomended that you should try to stay at 80% or less of your available tv capacity. If I've said some of this wrong, I'm sure that some of those with far more experience will help me out here.
















Good luck with your research and may you get a nice suprise at the scales.

Dreamtimers


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfwood,

Ok, where to start?...

Regarding the labels, that's right labels - as in, you have two of them. The first label is on the outside of the trailer (street side, near the front), and represents that 'mythical' TT that dosen't really exist. The second label, inside the trailer (cabinet door) is supposed to represent your actual trailer as built, and should be a more accurate dry weight. This is evidenced by the fact that Keystone lists the dry weight in the catalog as 4,655#, yet your inside sticker indicates 5,400#. Weighing the trailer is the only sure way to know, but I would assume at this point that you are 5,400# dry.

The TT GVWR of 6,000 pounds stays the same regardless of the dry weight. this is the weight you are not ever supposed to exceed (wink, wink, nudge, nudge...). This means that you have 600# to use for propane, fresh water, gray water, black water, and everything you pack in the trailer. That's not a lot, but if you tend to travel with the tanks pretty much empty, you should be OK. When calculating the load for your entire rig, let's assume the trailer is maxed out at 6,000#, as you are probably going to be pretty close to that no matter how you slice it.

Next comes your TV... In your case the GCWR is going to be the controlling factor. You may have a tow rating of 7,000#, but that is with an empty TV (12,000# GCWR - 5,000# vehicle curb weight = 7,000 available for towing). So, at this point, we have:

GCWR = 12,000
Less TV Weight = 5,000 (w/ driver and a full tank of gas)
Less TT Weight = 6,000 (fully loaded to it's GVWR)
Remaining capacity = 1,000#

From that remaining capacity, you must subtract the weight of options on the TV, passengers, cargo and the Hensley hitch. As long as those come in under 1,000# you are within specifications... barely.

Bottom line, you are probably OK, but right on the limits, with no reserve to speak of. I would love to say you are good to go, but when you start adding in hills and mountains, wind and rain, I would be pretty apprehensive. I guess the easiest thing to do at this point, since Puff is tucked away for the winter, would be to weigh your TV fully loaded as if you were going camping (dogs and all), if you come in under 6,000#'s, it's worth seeing how the rig does. If you are over 6,000#, you are fighting a battle you will not win.

Good luck,

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Doug. You've earned your Therapist's stripes!!! I thought you guys ran the numbers for us back before we even had Puff and I thought it was all ok (but I couldn't find the olf thread)







.... then I kept reading







We know we're close but the good news is that our/your numbers match (yes - we've been referring to the "inside label"). Thanks for the suggestion re: weighing the TV - we can at least do that before Spring. ....and thanks for your patience. We were starting to lose our minds


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have an 2005 chevy crew cab 1500 with the 5.3L and 3.42 rear with a 143.5 inch WB. I have no problems pulling a 2006 29BHS, dry weight 5700Lbs. My truck says it's max is 7400Lb with the 3.42 and the 29BHS has 7200Lb axles. I cruise on the Garden State in NJ or the thurway in NY at 65 and get about 10Mpg. I have a reece WD with a dual cam sway and the truck sits level. I have a picture of it in my profile with the boys in front.


----------

